# Opinions on Cheap Hinges



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, after a few months off from the shop due to business travel, getting married, etc I finally got back in the shop this weekend and got some real work done. I started off making a few small boxes. They're nothing special, just something to get the juices flowing again, but I certainly want to complete them. Especially since the wife has her eye on one of them. I'm just not sure what to do about hinges.

Though I love using Brusso hinges, I don't want to spend ~$30 a box that are nothing more than experiments. When I first started woodworking I used some cheap hinges from the big box store with limited success. Probably more me than the hinges but I'm still a little unsure about going that route.

*Does anyone have any suggestions, or opinions, on decent to good cheap hinges? Either for a big box store or online? *

Remember, these are heirloom quality boxes. Mostly just scrap oak, cedar, and walnut, but I want them to look nice and work well. I'm not interested in wooden hinges for these boxes, though I hope to try my hand in that in the near future.

Any suggestions, opinions, or comments are welcome!

Thanks

David


----------



## JT23325 (Jul 9, 2012)

One option you could use is buying a nice piano hinge and cutting it to length to fit your porjects. I have used this method on several ocasions and have even filed the ends for a custom hinge look. you can get up to 24 hinges out of a 4' hinge . just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

I, like you, hate to spend 30bucks for Brusso hinges. I have used the cheaper hinges from HD and Loews but I swagged them before installing on the box. By swagging, I mean that I put them in a vise and squeeze the leafs together so that the leafs are flat together. This way I can mortise them into the box frame and the box will close completely, all the way around. I like JT'S suggestion to use piano hinges instead of the individual ones.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i use these decorative 'stop hinges'
from lee valley
(they do need to be on flat backs
not overhanging tops)
they stop when the top is straight up
so the weight doesn't rip them off
when the top flips back

cheap too

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=46481&cat=3,41241,41245&ap=1

and some* R*ound *H*ead brass wood screws
(get them in different gauges and lenghts
for wood thickness)

http://woodworker.com/2x14-fl-p1-brass-plated-screw-mssu-853-210.asp?search=&searchmode=2


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Barrel hinges have a nice action and small ones don't cost
that much.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

What about these?

http://www.horton-brasses.com/store/clock/clockboxhinges


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use 1/8" brass rod for pin hinges in my boxes. I figure they cost about 20 cents per box… but what I like best is that they are not visible when covered with a plug… so only the wood box is seen.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

These are my favorite sites for hardware that won't cost you an arm and a leg:

http://www.kennedyhardware.com/hinges/

http://www.dlawlesshardware.com/butthinges.html


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 answers, ideas, and links.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I ordered a few different hinges from Lee Valley and this weekend I'm going try a piano hinge. Thanks again!


----------



## DLawlessHardware (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning us HorizontalMike!

We actually have an entire section for trunk and jewelry box parts. Great prices and great quality.

http://www.dlawlesshardware.com/trunk.html There should be a lot of stuff you can use in this section.

Coupon code "lumberjocks" will get you an extra 10% off.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Dlawless, those are some impressive prices.
I bookmarked your site and will be making a purchase very soon. 
And props for the LJ discount.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36519

Maybe make your own like fellow LJer Spalm does.
You can make ones that compliment or contrast your work
and I betcha it will look awesome.


----------

